# Threading a TFMX C1501



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, I recently became the owner of a used Tajima TFMX - C1501. The machine arrived and I immediately realize that I did not know how to thread the machine. I don't know how the thread goes in order and there is nothing on the machine that indicates this. I finally got the instructions but it only shows how to thread the first needle and the rest is left up to chance I guess. Could someone please let me know how to do this. Where does the spools go in numerical order? Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Carolyn


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Carolyn, All needles are strung the same way,so if you know how to string one you're good to go. The threads can be placed anywhere ie: you can put black on needle one or two or fifteen if you want since when you do your design the thread number will be allocated when you enter the info in the machine's computer. In other words there should be a control panel on the machine where you would enter all the design info. Did you get the operator's manual?


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello Brian thanks for responding. I did get a operators manual off the internet but it does not show the other needles. I know that the first spool goes where the red thread guide is but after that what order do the threads go? Is it front to back or left to right?

Carolyn


----------



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi,Carolyn. I would guess that it is the same as my TMEX c1201, which is goes in columns front to back beginning in the right front. The numbers for programming the tmex c1201 change to letters after the number 9 (so it goes 1-9, then a, b, c). 

Liz


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

On a 15 needle machine, the overhead view of the cones would be like this:

F C 9 6 3

E B 8 5 2

D A 7 4 1


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh thank you guys, now that makes sense! Does anyone out there know of someone who want to sell there hat hoop. I really need the part that you put on a table or something. Just don't have 500 bucks to spend on one right now. 

Thanks again
Carolyn


----------



## miguelatlsm (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello Carolyn:
consult 
http://www.hirschinternational.com/Support/Product-Resources/~/media/Files/Support/Product%20Resources/Tajima%20Embroidery/MX_Users_Manual_M%20MX09%20E.ashx for the manual of this machine here you can foun the information. If you need mor information i can the send a picture of my machine. 

Now maybe can you help me? i nedd a files of the program machine how is in the Compac Flash card or discks 3.5, the machine. I have the same mahine, but i reinstal the machine program and now i can't to use the USB and need the sofware extra. please my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

miguelatlsm said:


> Hello Carolyn:
> consult
> http://www.hirschinternational.com/Support/Product-Resources/~/media/Files/Support/Product%20Resources/Tajima%20Embroidery/MX_Users_Manual_M%20MX09%20E.ashx for the manual of this machine here you can foun the information. If you need mor information i can the send a picture of my machine.
> 
> Now maybe can you help me? i nedd a files of the program machine how is in the Compac Flash card or discks 3.5, the machine. I have the same mahine, but i reinstal the machine program and now i can't to use the USB and need the sofware extra. please my e-mail is [email protected]



There is a setting that ask whether you want to use a USB or some other device for loading designs. I think it is option 1 when you first turn on the machine and hit "Data". I don't have my machine in front of me, but if you don't have any luck, I will give you more details.


----------

